# Viv conversions.



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Have decided to have a go and doing a viv conversion instead of the expense of buying new vivs. Been looking at a few things that MAY be suitable but was just wondering......

Has anyone done one on here before?
What, IYO, makes the best donor for a conversion?

I seem to remember seeing a computer desk that had been turned into a 2 storey viv for a Boa a while ago. Looked stunning! 

Any ideas guys??

Chris.


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bookcase
Wardrobe
Fridge (Seen it done and it looks awesome)
Chester Draws


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Shane. Been looking at bookshelves but struggling to find any deep enough. Wardrobes are deeper but don't come with the shelves like bookcases.

Feel bookcases would be easier to convert (for a novice), if only I could find DEEP ones!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can pretty much convert anything. I've seen things come on Freecycle that can be converted easy enough and see a hell of a lot of cabinets at work that are vivs without vents. Even have the sliding doors.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

I understand that anything has the potential for a conversion but as someone who doesn't have any experience in conversions (yet) was just wondering what would be easiest? Plus, I'm a lazy so & so!:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what's it for? office furniture is the best and easiest i've seen.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

It's to turn into a stack for the snakes I have. (see sig) Atm , they're all doted about the lounge in various vivs & tanks and thought it'd be nice to have them all together in one place.

Maybe a couple of large wardrobes would be my best bet?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

have a poke about on Ebay, i got a decent cabinet that i turned into a viv for my royal.. cost £20 so you might be able to pick up a double wardrobe nice and cheap.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for that Meko. Just been having a look on Adtrader & there's potentially a couple of donors on there. Will try E-bay but always tends to be too far away from me! 
But'll keep looking. 
No huge hurry as they're all quite happy as they are atm but thought I'd try early & get some practice in as i'll probably cock up the first one or two! :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I went into a second hand office furniture shop and picked up 2 display cabinets @£20 each, thought id only need to fix the shelves in place but the pre drilled wholes were already perfect height to slide in lidless faunariums, I fitted an avery heater and a pulse stat and it works perfectly for hatchlings and small geckos.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I bet something like this would be dead easy to convert.
WOODEN SIDEBOARD CABINET BOOKCASE GLASS SLIDING DOORS on eBay, also, Cabinets, Living Room Furniture, Home Garden (end time 24-Apr-08 18:28:04 BST)


----------

